# zfs bug



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

man, this is frustrating....i upgraded to 7.2 and now i can't seem to make zpools

when i try i get this error
cannot create 'tank': invalid argument for this pool operation

any idea what causes this?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

What's the command line that you used?


----------



## wonslung (Jun 1, 2009)

i should have reposted....the issue turned out to be a build error.  i was able to revert to the old kernel, rebuild world+kernel and get it all working
now i have version 13....can't wait to try some of the new features...really hoping refquotas will solve the "users can't delete stuff" bug when they reach max quota


----------

